# شاشة من بخار الماء !!!!!



## The_Hero (27 مايو 2006)

*شاشة من بخار الماء !!!!!*







هل يمكن عرض صور على شاشة هي في الأصل عبارة عن تيار من رذاذ المياه عبر جهاز عرض فيديو ، سواء كانت صورا متحركة أو ثابتة ؟ لقد تم بالفعل ابتكار هذا النوع من الشاشات من قبل شركة فوج سكرين .. 
حيث يتم عرض الصور على شاشة من رذاذ المياه مسلط عليها تيار من الهواء يجعلها تتعلق بالهواء , يكون حجم رذاذ المياه المنطلق ضعيفا للدرجة التي يجعل ذراته تتبخر في الهواء ، ليحل محلها جزيئات بديلة تكون الشاشة بشكل مستمر دون أن تغرق المياه أرض صالة العرض , وتيار المياه يستمر بشكل ثابت يسمح بعرض الصور بوضوح .


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2006)

جميل اوي

مرسي الك


----------



## The_Hero (24 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يخليكى و يبارك فيكى 
رفعتى من معنوياتى شويه
ده الموضوع ليه شهورمحدش فكر يشوف ايه جواه
معلش بقى 
ميرسى خالص على ذوقك و ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

ده مجهود عظيم
يبياركك الرب


----------



## The_Hero (18 نوفمبر 2006)

thnx Mr. Hany
God Bless You


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

مييرسى


----------



## The_Hero (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شاشة من بخار الماء !!!!!*

ربنا يقدرنا نخدم


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شاشة من بخار الماء !!!!!*

جميل جدا


----------



## tarekmex (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شاشة من بخار الماء !!!!!*

ومازال هناك الكثير 
مشكور يامان


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شاشة من بخار الماء !!!!!*

شكرررررررررررا


----------



## remounmr (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شاشة من بخار الماء !!!!!*

*ارحمنى يا الله كعظم رحمتك *


----------



## jack louis (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شاشة من بخار الماء !!!!!*

بجد موضوع جديد وجميل شكرا اوي علي المعلومة الجميلة دية وربنا يعوضك


----------



## The_Hero (19 مايو 2008)

*رد: شاشة من بخار الماء !!!!!*

فعلاً موضوع حلو بس عارف نفسى الواحد يقول مصر بتعمل شويه بدل ما كل مره امريكا تعمل ..... الناس كلها شغاله و احنا لسه نايمين


----------



## الخجول (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شاشة من بخار الماء !!!!!*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------

